# itchy ladder



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

woodchuck2 said:


> I see your problem now, not cheap to just replace. I would contact the manufacturer if the ladder is not that old. You can try other methods as already stated but i would not recommend using that ladder for electric work from that point on. Just my opinion on that.


 Ive never used it for electrical work. I know a electrician who only uses aluminum. He said fiberglass ladders make you lazy when it comes to being careful. :blink:


----------

